# le/la está contando...



## Ms Missy

Greetings!  In the following dialogue, is there any specific reason for the switch from *le* to _*la,*_ or is it just to show that the two are interchangeable?

"Raquel le está contando a Ángela la historia de don Fernando y Rosario.  También le está explicando los últimos detalles de su investigación.  Ángela la está escuchando con mucho atención."  

Thanks for your help


----------



## airam

Ms Missy said:


> Ángela la está escuchando con mucho atención."



I think it's better: le.

Angela *le* está escuchando con much*a* atención.


----------



## mjmuak

airam said:


> I think it's better: le.
> 
> Angela *le* está escuchando con much*a* atención.


 
No, it´s "la" because it´s the "complemento directo". If instead of listening to a woman she was listening to a man, you could put "Lo" or "le". Seaech _leísmo _you will understand.

Saludos


----------



## airam

mjmuak said:


> No, it´s "la" because it´s the "complemento directo". If instead of listening to a woman she was listening to a man, you could put "Lo" or "le". Seaech _leísmo _you will understand.
> 
> Saludos



Ok... I'm not sure... le sounds better for me. But I know I have some mistakes speaking (le doy muchas patadas al diccionario. I don't Know how it is said in english)


----------



## Manupi

Ms Missy said:


> Greetings! In the following dialogue, is there any specific reason for the switch from *le* to _*la,*_ or is it just to show that the two are interchangeable?
> 
> "Raquel le está contando a Ángela la historia de don Fernando y Rosario. También le está explicando los últimos detalles de su investigación. Ángela la está escuchando con mucho atención."
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Everything is correct. 
_Raquel le (Indirect Object) está contando a Ángela la historia (Direct Object)._
_(...) le(IO) está explicando los detalles (...) (DO)._
_Ángela la (Direct Object) está escuchando..._


----------



## Ms Missy

Thanks to all for your input.  I didn't realize that the dialogue about Raquel concerned an indirect object, and the dialogue about Ángela concerned a direct object.  I guess I'll have to go back to the drawing board on that one.  But meanwhile, would someone please translate the dialogue into English for me.  It would help a lot for me to see the entire English 'thought' behind the words in the dialogue.

"Raquel le está contando a Ángela la historia de don Fernando y Rosario. También le está explicando los últimos detalles de su investigación. Ángela la está escuchando con mucho atención." 

mil gracias!


----------



## Ms Missy

By the way, thanks for the correction airam (much_o_ vs. much_a_). That was a typo on my part although I wouldn't have realized the error or remembered that _'cion'_ endings are usually feminine , had you not pointed out my misuse of gender. 

Many thanks!


----------



## San

Ms Missy said:


> Thanks to all for your input.  I didn't realize that the dialogue about Raquel concerned an indirect object, and the dialogue about Ángela concerned a direct object.  I guess I'll have to go back to the drawing board on that one.  But meanwhile, would someone please translate the dialogue into English for me.  It would help a lot for me to see the entire English 'thought' behind the words in the dialogue.
> 
> "Raquel le está contando a Ángela la historia de don Fernando y Rosario. También le está explicando los últimos detalles de su investigación. Ángela la está escuchando con mucho atención."
> 
> mil gracias!



My try:

Raquel is telling Angela the story of Don Fernando and Rosario. She is also explaining to her the latest details of her investigation. Ángela is listening to her very carefully.


----------



## Cosaco

Mi granito de arena, aunque ya está explicado.

Si dices:
"Ángela la está escuchando con mucha atención."

Ángela está escuchando la historia (con mucha atención).

My try: "Ángela is listening it"

Si dices:
"Ángela le está escuchando con mucha atención."

Ángela está escuchando a la persona que cuenta la historia (con mucha atención).

My try: "Ángela is listening to her"


Note: Upps... didn't notice the second paragraph indicates clearly that she is listening to her.


----------



## mjmuak

Cosaco said:


> Mi granito de arena, aunque ya está explicado.
> 
> Si dices:
> "Ángela la está escuchando con mucha atención."
> 
> Ángela está escuchando la historia (con mucha atención).
> 
> 
> Si dices:
> "Ángela le está escuchando con mucha atención."
> 
> Ángela está escuchando a la persona que cuenta la historia (con mucha atención).


 
Insisto, eso es un leísmo. Si a quien escucha es un _él_, puedes poner _le_, si es una _ella_, debes poner _la._

Escucho la historia= la escucho
Escucho a Ángela=la escucho -- Escucho a Juan=lo/le escucho
Escucho  a Ángela contar la historia=la escucho contar la historia=la escucho contarla


----------



## panjabigator

Yo concuerdo con lo que ha propuesta Cosaco.  Me parece que el uso de "la" ahí es el complemento directo, haciendo una referencia "a la persona que cuenta la historia."


----------



## Salsamore

Ms Missy said:


> Thanks to all for your input. I didn't realize that the dialogue about Raquel concerned an indirect object, and the dialogue about Ángela concerned a direct object. I guess I'll have to go back to the drawing board on that one.


Remember that English "to" is already embodied in _escuchar_, i.e., _escuchar_ means "to listen _*to*_". Thus what we think of as an _in_direct object in English is a _direct_ object in Spanish. It may help to remember that _escuchar_ grammatically parallels the function of _oír_. For example:
_Ángela _*la*_ oyó; ahora _*la*_ está escuchando.
_"Angela heard her; now she's listening to her."​
We can also recast the English translation so that "her" is grammatically equivalent to _la_:Angela is _auditorily comprehending_ her very carefully.​We can see that _escuchar_ = "to auditorily comprehend" without the need for "to". It's a useful illustration even though we wouldn't say this in everyday English.


----------



## Cosaco

mjmuak said:


> Insisto, eso es un leísmo. Si a quien escucha es un _él_, puedes poner _le_, si es una _ella_, debes poner _la._
> 
> Escucho la historia= la escucho
> Escucho a Ángela=la escucho -- Escucho a Juan=lo/le escucho
> Escucho  a Ángela contar la historia=la escucho contar la historia=la escucho contarla



Creo que tienes razón.  Sin embargo, con este leísmo, al menos no es ambiguo si escucha atentamente lo que dice la historia, o lo dice ella.


----------



## mjmuak

Cosaco said:


> Creo que tienes razón. Sin embargo, con este leísmo, al menos no es ambiguo si escucha atentamente lo que dice la historia, o lo dice ella.


 
Cierto, pero creo que es incorrecto y, anyway, el pronombre "le" siempre  es ambiguo, nunca sabemos si se refiere a él o a ella. HE preguntado en el foro espanol lo que es "contar una historia" en "escuchar a alguien contar una historia", porque dudé (y aún dudo) cuando pusiste que se puede decir "le".

Saludos


----------



## Cosaco

¿Podría considerarse 'escuchar' un 'verbo de afección'? ¿y por ende 'leísmo falso'?

Ejemplo:
_El hada la  encantó _(a Cenicienta). 
 (= ‘Hizo  encantamientos con ella’)
_El hada le  encantó. _ 
 (= ‘Le gustó  mucho’)
_Los niños la  molestan._ 
 (= ‘Le están  causando molestias’)
_Los niños le  molestan._ 
 (= ‘Los niños no  le gustan, le resultan molestos’)
...


Fuente:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/Le%C3%ADsmo%20falso%20-%20Verbos%20con%20alternancia%20en%20el%20r%C3%A9gimen.htm


----------



## mjmuak

Es posible, por eso lo he preguntado en el otro foro, para que me lleven la contraria y me saquen de dudas


----------



## mjmuak

Pues parece que es correcto tanto usar "LE" como "LA" en este caso, mira lo que dice el DPD:

*2. *Es un verbo transitivo y, cuando el complemento directo es lo que se escucha, puede llevar, además, un complemento indirecto de persona: _«Se sentaba a su lado, y le escuchaba el relato de los episodios del día»_ (Mujica _Escarabajo_ [Arg. 1982]). Cuando no existe complemento directo de cosa, el de persona pasa a desempeñar esta función:_ «Los demás han tratado de prevenirlo, pero usted no los escucha»_ (Sophia _Arte_ [EE. UU. 1996]); _«Hasta cuando Ángela _[...]_ le reprochaba rabiosamente su estupidez y sus borracheras, él la escuchaba sonriente»_ (Gasulla _Culminación_ [Arg. 1975]). Si _escuchar_ se utiliza como verbo de percepción, esto es, como sinónimo de _oír_ (→  1), se comporta igual que este a la hora de seleccionar las formas de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona cuando va seguido de un infinitivo (→  leísmo, 4c).

*4c) *Cuando los «verbos de percepción» _ver _y_ oír_ se construyen con un complemento de persona y una oración de infinitivo en función de complemento predicativo, el complemento de persona es directo: _«Lo vimos subirse a un taxi»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Nadie la oyó gritar» _(Santiago _Sueño_ [P. Rico 1996]); _«La vi besarlo»_ (Rossi _María _[C. Rica 1985]). No obstante, cuando el infinitivo es un verbo transitivo que lleva a su vez un complemento directo, no es raro usar los pronombres de dativo _le, les_ para representar el complemento de persona: _«Yo también le oí decir eso» _(Rulfo _Páramo_ [Méx. 1955-80]); _«Una vez le vi servir una ensalada» _(Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]). En estos casos, el complemento de persona presenta rasgos de complemento indirecto, como su conversión en _se_ ante el pronombre que representa el complemento directo del infinitivo (→ se, 1a): _Vi a Pedro guardar el informe > Se lo vi guardar; Oí a María cantar una canción > Se la oí cantar_. Sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo del infinitivo es una persona, el complemento de persona del verbo principal no admite ser representado por _se:_ _Vi a Pedro abrazar a su padre > _*_Se lo vi abrazar; Oí a María insultar a su vecina > _*_Se la oí insultar_.

SALUDOS


----------



## San

_Escuchar a alguien_ is transitive, so you must say: Juan nunca escucha a Ana (nunca *la* escucha). Saying "le" here is completely wrong.

But when you mention both the person who speaks and the thing that is said, then the person become indirect object: María dice que no se encuentra a gusto aquí - ¿En serio? Nunca *le* he escuchado eso. (le = a ella, eso = CD)


----------



## mjmuak

San said:


> _Escuchar a alguien_ is transitive, so you must say: Juan nunca escucha a Ana (nunca *la* escucha). Saying "le" here is completely wrong.
> 
> But when you mention both the person who speaks and the thing that is said, then the person become indirect object: María dice que no se encuentra a gusto aquí - ¿En serio? Nunca *le* he escuchado eso. (le = a ella, eso = CD)


 
That's what I have just said, read what I copied from the DPD. 

Saludos


----------



## San

mjmuak said:


> Pues parece que es correcto tanto usar "LE" como "LA" en este caso, mira lo que dice el DPD



That doesn't apply to our case. Saying _Ángela *le* está escuchando (a Raquel) con mucha atención_, is a regional feature of the language (castilian feature). Maybe you can even hear it in the news at 3 pm, but it's wrong according to the RAE.


----------



## Cosaco

San, what about:
Saying _Ángela *le* está escuchando (el relato de la historia y de la investigaci__ón__) con mucha atención.

_


----------



## San

Cosaco said:


> San, what about:
> Saying _Ángela *le* está escuchando (el relato de la historia y de la investigaci__ón__) con mucha atención.
> 
> _



As I said, that's correct if you remove the brackets. If you don't do it, it sounds like the kind of phrase a person with leismo would say to mean that Ángela is listening to a guy (what is consedered correct), or even to a woman, but never refering to the thing that is said as you suggest with the brackets, unless there was a person who used le to refer to things working as CD, the kind of people that  say _El coche todavía no le tengo. I doubt whether this phrase could be really said by someone_ to mean what you intend to.


----------



## Cosaco

Perdona que te contradiga, San, pero no necesito sacarle los paréntesis porque está claramente explicado en el contexto, por lo tanto lo puedo omitir.


----------



## mjmuak

San said:


> That doesn't apply to our case. Saying _Ángela *le* está escuchando (a Raquel) con mucha atención_, is a regional feature of the language (castilian feature). Maybe you can even hear it in the news at 3 pm, but it's wrong according to the RAE.


 
Yes, that's what I have said from the begining, I meant that you can use either "la" or "le" if you say "escuchar a alguien contar algo", sorry, it was not very clear.

Saludos


----------



## San

Cosaco said:


> Perdona que te contradiga, San, pero no necesito sacarle los paréntesis porque está claramente explicado en el contexto, por lo tanto lo puedo omitir.



Bueno, es como decir _Esta mañana le he comprado a Ana (un regalo)_. El complemento directo normalmente no puede omitirse.


----------



## San

mjmuak said:


> Yes, that's what I have said from the begining, I meant that you can use either "la" or "le" if you say "escuchar a alguien contar algo", sorry, it was not very clear.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto, veo que te referías a la frase con infinitivo, que es un poco más complicada


----------



## mjmuak

Cosaco said:


> San, what about:
> Saying _Ángela *le* está escuchando (el relato de la historia y de la investigaci__ón__) con mucha atención._


 
I agree with SAn, in this case you must say "la", unless you remove the brackets. HAve a look at what a copied from the DPD, it says "escuchar" is transitive and therefore you must put "la".


----------



## Cosaco

San said:


> Bueno, es como decir _Esta mañana le he comprado a Ana (un regalo)_. El complemento directo normalmente no puede omitirse.



¡Cierto! además a estas alturas ya me estoy contradiciendo... hehehe... tal vez  la influencia que tengo del guaraní hace que me sea tan dificil renunciar a mi querido leísmo.


----------



## Manupi

Cosaco said:


> Mi granito de arena, aunque ya está explicado.
> 
> Si dices:
> "Ángela la está escuchando con mucha atención."
> 
> Ángela está escuchando la historia (con mucha atención).
> 
> My try: "Ángela is listening it"
> 
> Si dices:
> "*Ángela le está escuchando con mucha atención."   *<<In this case leísmo: "escuchar" always takes a Noun Phrase as its direct object, and that can be a person, a thing, something abstract... So the pronoun has to be either "lo" or "la"*
> 
> Ángela está escuchando a la persona que cuenta la historia (con mucha atención).
> 
> My try: "Ángela is listening to her"
> 
> 
> Note: Upps... didn't notice the second paragraph indicates clearly that she is listening to her.


----------



## Ms Missy

Many thanks to all for your responses.  It has been very helpful.  Even though it will take me a while to digest it all, I think I 'get the picture!'

Thanks again!
Missy


----------

